# BIG DOG-- to Atlanta



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Glenn Robinson is finally out of George Karl's doghouse. In fact, Big Dog is out of Milwaukee after the Bucks traded Robinson to Atlanta for Toni Kukoc, Leon Smith and one of the Hawks' first-round picks next season. Robinson and Karl did not see eye to eye, especially last season when the Bucks failed to make the playoffs.

go to espn.com then click NBA for the link


----------



## Wagner2 (Jun 29, 2002)

Here's a link...

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0802/1413444.html 

Sounds pretty fair with the 1st Round Pick being involved


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh my goodness. Atlanta got a STEAL!


----------



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a stupid trade! Kukoc is a perrenial underachiever, and Leon Smith is a nobody. The pick is good, but still. We could of gotten more for him then this.:upset: :upset:


----------



## leebigez (Jul 13, 2002)

The Bucks got the long stroke put to them. They could have probably gotten Karl's favorite in Payton , moved cassell, and improved the team. They got the hose job. Whoever pulled that string need their asses whipped. They broke the cardinal rule. Never trade to a division or confrence opponet unless you are getting the better player.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Seems to me like they could have gotten more than that for Big Dog.

They basically got nothing they need but a pick.. Salary cap must have figured into this one.


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

I like the bucks...have for years...but it seems to me that your coach is destroying the team. I choose players over coach, especially in this situation. I mean you have a killer big 3 with offensive power not to be matched in the east. Role players at all other spots - undersized yes but still - and a bench that featured t.thomas and m.redd. And yet you couldnt get to the playoffs! When this happns, when a linup so good go so bad, then the responsibility is on the coach. However it seems to me karl took no blame and knowing that his contract keeps him in the bucks no matter what he does...said some dumb stuff to get rid of a player he didnt especially like. Also mason and karl...that should be resolved...this trade for big dog was not the answer the answer to to get rid of the coach i think


----------

